# Check Your Rats Before You Cull!



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2010)

If rat porn was lucrative I would have made a fortune with this girl working for me! It's one of the most amusing patterns I have come up with on a rodent so far, but unfortunately I didn't notice until about two minutes after she was deceased!


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 16, 2010)

lol thats so funny


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

hahahaha thats gold
what would her pornstar name be??


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2010)

Farma said:


> hahahaha thats gold
> what would her pornstar name be??



Betty Bullseye? Tessa Target? No?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> betty bullseye? Tessa target? No?


 

lmfao


----------



## phillthediamond (Feb 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 16, 2010)

wow that rat comes with directions


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 16, 2010)

lmao That is a find well worth publication, i rekon u should take it to Channel 10, they love pointless funny news


----------



## thals (Feb 16, 2010)

lmao bet she would've been popular with the fellas :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2010)

Especially the dumb ones


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> lmao That is a find well worth publication, i rekon u should take it to Channel 10, they love pointless funny news



Haha! I can almost see them going for it :lol:

Believe it or not I didn't notice what the arrow pointed to until someone pointed it out to me, after I took the pictures. Now I'm not sure how I missed it.

This one isn't as good as the first, but looks like she is wearing a body suit which has a zip at the front which is being undone. I actually get quite a few with lines down the middle, sometimes more perfect than this one, but usually without the zip being undone at the top.


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

It must have had berkshire or irish berk genes


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2010)

Both the rats pictures are Berkshires, there isn't really a 'Berkshire gene', Berkshires are the heterozygous intermediates (Hh) between selfs (HH) and hoodeds (hh). Irish is just a typical, common Berkshire pattern, it's not a Mendelian trait, we get lots of them, I don't know why they're of interest - below is one of mine.


----------



## Choco (Feb 16, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> This one isn't as good as the first, but looks like she is wearing a body suit which has a zip at the front which is being undone. I actually get quite a few with lines down the middle, sometimes more perfect than this one, but usually without the zip being undone at the top.


You the first person to know who visually undresses rats:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, it looks like I have more arrows than I realised! I checked about 25 litters and found a few more. This is the best one. Not as good as the first, but still not bad. I'm sure if I keep checking I'll get some good ones!






Choco: I don't visually undress them, I'm pretty sure they're already naked! Unless you count fur as clothing. Have you seen the hairless rats and mice? They're so gross!


----------



## trippz (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahaha sadji you have a twisted mind


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 21, 2010)

they r heaps sick!1 how many had arrows
any males that have the arrows?


Will


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahaha xD thats classic! Will keep that in mind next time I see/cull/keep rats.. funny as


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 21, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> they r heaps sick!1 how many had arrows
> any males that have the arrows?
> 
> 
> Will



Yep, both sexes. The best two have been girls, but that's probably just coincidence. I'll have a go at breeding a whole mass (what's a group of rats called? A mischief of rats?) or 'pornstar' rats :lol:

trippz: You only just noticed? :shock:


----------



## saratoga (Feb 21, 2010)

What's with reason for the surgical gloves .....that's got to be kinky


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 21, 2010)

saratoga said:


> What's with reason for the surgical gloves .....that's got to be kinky



Try working with rat waste for a few hours and you'll want to go through a few pairs of gloves too


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 21, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Try working with rat waste for a few hours and you'll want to go through a few pairs of gloves too




mmmmm rat waste.. :shock::lol:


----------



## Choco (Feb 22, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Choco: I don't visually undress them, I'm pretty sure they're already naked! Unless you count fur as clothing. Have you seen the hairless rats and mice? They're so gross!


Yeah I have. What about the hairless mole rat.
What do you think this looks like...but with teeth:shock:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks like a retarded mix between a rabbit and a seal.....:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 23, 2010)

Those naked mole rats are even more disgusting than hairless domestic rats. They're interesting study animals if you can get passed the grotesque appearance. In our genetics lectures they were described to us as looking like a penis with teeth, although I'd be rather worried if mine looked anything like that.


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 23, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> In our genetics lectures they were described to us as looking like a penis with teeth, although I'd be rather worried if mine looked anything like that.


 
The moles bigger :lol:


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 9, 2010)

Choco said:


> Yeah I have. What about the hairless mole rat.
> What do you think this looks like...but with teeth:shock:



BAHAHA god i would hate to be that little guy, ugliest thing ive ever seen, he makes certain things look good


----------

